# FS: ►REDUCE All $10 - Filter / T8 light / aquarium fish feeder / Mini Bow Aquarium



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

*FS: ►REDUCE All $10 - Filter / T8 light / aquarium fish feeder / Mini Bow Aquarium*

Equipment sale : all is very good condition still!

36" GLO - POWER GLOD light Blub T8 used only 1week , 9/10 very good condition $13 *reduce $12 **► finial $ 10 
*


















ZOO MED's Turtle Dock 8" *$ 6 * SOLD









Aquarium Auto Feeder $ 15 *reduce $13 * Firm* ► finial $ 10* *SOLD*


















used - Hagen Aquaclear 30 Hang-On Power Filter , very good condition _*idea 10~ 30 Gallon*_ $15-- SOLD
Aqua Clear 30 150gph Power Filter UL Listed (Inc. A602, A605 & A1371)

















used - Elite Hush Aquarium Filter 20 , great for small cichlid / fry / shrimp tank _ *idea 10 ~ 20 Gallon*_ $ 13 *reduce $12 **► finial $ 10 ~~SOLD!
*
Elite HUSH 20 Medium Hang On Filter [A70] - $35.95 : AquaticAddict









Therm Wave Mini aquarium heater 75 w *great for 5 ~15 Gallon* great work $10 SOLD









USED - Mini Bow 5 Gallon* plastic Aquarium* only missing the light set , the Filter set is brand new! ( kit include ) filter / new 2 Replacement Filter Cartridge *( brand new , never used ) *this great for* shrimp /betta* tank! $18*► finial $ 15 * *SOLD*!!
Size: 13" x7" 11"


----------



## azn_ka (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi I would like the aquaclear 30. I'm really new to owning an aquarium. Do i just hang it on the side and plug it in?


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, basically but you have to prime the filter meaning you have to get water pumping through it. For a filter like the aqua clear just pour tank water into the filter and let it prime for about a minute then it will run on its on


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

azn_ka said:


> Hi I would like the aquaclear 30. I'm really new to owning an aquarium. Do i just hang it on the side and plug it in?


azn_ka
yes! just hang it on side and plug in ! very easy to running on ! 
thks Victor for explain...



Victor said:


> Yes, basically but you have to prime the filter meaning you have to get water pumping through it. For a filter like the aqua clear just pour tank water into the filter and let it prime for about a minute then it will run on its on


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

ZOO MED's Turtle Dock 8" $ 6 SOLD
bump ~~~


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Dibs on the Mini-Bow!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

kelly528 said:


> Dibs on the Mini-Bow!


pm sent.....


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Pmed on heater


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Mini aquarium heater ~~ sold


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Mini Bow ~ on hold


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

reduce price !!
Sale ........ASAP


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

mini bow still available!! 
want sale all....... ASAP


----------



## jean308 (Feb 14, 2011)

do u still have heater sale ?
thks


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

sorry! the heater sold already! 
Reduce the price! 
need to go!!!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Aquaclear 30 ~ Sold


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2010)

PMed' on the auto feeder..


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Aquarium auto Feeder - pending


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

morning bump!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

I would be interested in the mini bow....is there no lighting system inside or is it missing/needs a light bulb?


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

pm sent bubblebee


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

mini Bow ~~ SOLD!
Aquarium auto feeder ~~ SOLD
still have few available!


----------

